# Playing Monopoly Using Real Money



## FastTrax (Sep 29, 2020)

Please leave your guns at home.









www.mashable.com/2015/02/03/real-money-monopoly-france/

www.boardgamegeek.com/thread/411695/monopoly-real-money

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Monopoly_(game)


----------



## jujube (Sep 29, 2020)

I got the little ones a Monopoly Jr. game and we play it a lot.  The 4-year-old doesn't like to spend _her_ money......she'll ask "Meemaw, can you lend me some money so I can buy a property?"

I'm setting up a trust for her.  It will be used either for college tuition to the Wharton School of Business or for bail money.  At this point, it can go either way.


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 3, 2020)

Playing it with real money would be called gambling, wouldn't it?


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 3, 2020)

I hate monopoly... but I don't mind if someone wants to pass me those Sterling notes


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Nov 13, 2020)

jujube said:


> I got the little ones a Monopoly Jr. game and we play it a lot.  The 4-year-old doesn't like to spend _her_ money......she'll ask "Meemaw, can you lend me some money so I can buy a property?"
> 
> I'm setting up a trust for her.  It will be used either for college tuition to the Wharton School of Business or for bail money.  At this point, it can go either way.


Interesting Jujube. My honorary granddaughter (daughter of my son's ex, half sister of two of my grandchildren) calls me Meemaw while everybody else in the house calls me G-Ma.  I certainly hope your fund winds up going towards her college tuition.  LOL  I've started 529s for my two youngest grandchildren and had started trusts for the older three.

@FastTrax  Playing with real money would be a kick!  Never thought about doing that and probably never will.


----------



## MarciKS (Nov 13, 2020)

I'd be broke. LOL


----------

